# June Photo Comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Mackay Outer Harbour at the mouth of the breakwater looking in towards the Marina...


----------



## GMansfish (Sep 5, 2009)

Off the Hat 25/05/10. Lots'a blue. yes 4MB.yes .


----------



## GMansfish (Sep 5, 2009)

25/05/10. Arrrrrrgh. Yes 4.6MB. Yes.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Lake awoonga. Dont ask my what I was doing taking photos and not fishing.

Taken on the 5/6/2010, in <10mp, and you may use it if you will take it (of course as long as it is credited to me


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Taken in the Pioneer River Mackay just leaving the ramp looking out to the mouth.


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Afternoon on the Maroochy River


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Date photo taken: 14th June 2010
Location of photo: Cowan Creek, Sydney
Title: PaulB & pet hairtail
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

sbd said:


> Date photo taken: 14th June 2010
> Location of photo: Cowan Creek, Sydney
> Title: PaulB & pet hairtail
> Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
> Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


Holy f$^@. PaulB picked that thing up? :S


----------



## GrahamB (Jan 19, 2010)

Not enough posts to enter but thought I'd share a couple of shots of a perfect Saturday morning. Taken 12th June on the Pine River just north of Brisbane. Who'd have expected to find this sort of wildlife out over the water in a mangrove tree?


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Date photo taken: 12th June 2010
Location of photo: Clyde River NSW
Title: Jewie in the Mist
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## fishinnut (Oct 4, 2009)

Date photo taken: 17th June 2010
Location of photo: Caloundra, QLD
Title: Dodging ships
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## fishinnut (Oct 4, 2009)

Date photo taken: 20th June 2010
Location of photo: Manly boat harbour, QLD
Title: kayaks are better
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## pilchard (Mar 18, 2010)

Location of photo: Spoon Rocks, Caves Beach.
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes
As this is my second account but was a member for a long time before it expired through lack of use (after the yak was stolen) i figure i qualify to enter.


----------



## pilchard (Mar 18, 2010)

Location of photo: Pinny Beach, Walarah National Park.
title. Pinny after the storm
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## kayakriverman (Jun 21, 2010)

Location: Coomera river , Gold Coast.

salmon tail caty.


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

Date: 9 June 2010
Location: Queens Beach, Redcliffe
Title: I'm on!
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)




----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Date taken: 20/6/10
Location of photo: Marlo, East Gippsland. Victoria
Title: Morning Sunrise
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Date taken: 20/6/10
Location of photo: Marlo, East Gippsland. Victoria
Title: Morning Sunrise on the Snowy
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Date photo taken: 5th June 2010
Location of photo: Lake Wivenhoe, QLD
Title: Late arvo on the lake
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Date photo taken: 26th June 2010
Location of photo: Breakfast Creek, QLD
Title: A figure of concentration
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Date photo taken: 26th June 2010
Location of photo: Breakfast Creek, QLD
Title: Beer, yakking and fishing.
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

You think thats bad...I was stupid enough to vote for you....... ;-)


----------

